# I don't know what to do



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm about to turn seventeen next mouth and need to decide witch branch to join. The Army National Guard or USMC. I've been thinking about this now for weeks. If I do the Army NG I'll go get my degree in under water basket weaving (I live next to a college city). I was talking to my electrical teacher the other day and he told me that the school was getting a hole new PLC program. He told me that if I was a completer in his class the company that was founding this new PLC program would hire completers from his class for 35$ (my school will be the only school in my state with this new PLC program). This all sounds good, but I want to do the USMC, but this just seems like a much better deal. I could get a degree, be in the military, have a good job(even if that job didn't work I could work with my father at the place he works at doing plc), stay were I'm at, and stay on my fire dept. I can't find a good argument with that in the USMC. I've got to make my mind up soon, because if I decide Army NG then my mom will sign for me at 17. I get two answers every time I ask people 1; do the Army NG or 2; do what you want to do, but the problem is I don't know what I want to do. If you guys could give any advice I would be very grateful.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Is there an Air Guard unit or a Air Reserve unit around?

Check to see how close the nearest air force reserve or guard combat communications unit is. The tech training will be close to a year in length, and the training you receive is worth a lot of money in the civilian world. Couple that with the top secret security clearance that comes with it and you will be set.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

We cant' all be US F'in N deep sea divers. HOOYA DEEP SEA!


----------



## 3forus (Sep 8, 2014)

USMC
you need to follow your convictions Or if your looking for nice home made basket go for the NG but you will not be happy


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

There ya go. If you just have to get into the Military the Air Force is the only way to fly..so to speak. When you go in the Airman's club they drink beer out of crystal goblets while sitting in padded captains chairs. The Jyrenes sip out of paper cups and the picnic tables are anchored to the floor so they cant bust chairs over each others heads. We have a friend who is the same age as our oldest who worked on a Patriot Missle battery back in Desert Storm. He is fast becoming a rich boy from all the stuff he learned about circuit boards etc. A word to the wise should be sufficient.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I was in the regular Army, and recommend the Air Force to anyone looking to join.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Take whichever (word chosen deliberately) will teach you to spell.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Sounds like a no-brainer to me. You can serve honorably locally (NG/ANG) and still go to school. You'll be better prepared for the job market too.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Army... Plays in mud
USMC... Plays in mud
Navy... Plays in the sea
Air force plays in hotels...

This sounds like your first major action as a adult.. Some free advice... Follow what you enjoy... And look more into how each branch operates and what suits you (and make a career out if it, invest a good 10 years+) 

Best way to learn how each branch works, look at the asset register (even wiki has a rough numbers tables you can use)

As if you go a electronics tech... That's the gear you will work on, oh forget your first choice, the military is twisted like that, you may be working on the one item of equipment you will come to hate


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I did 12 years as a Marine and then 9 in the Army NG...

Go Air Force... pay is the same......housing, food, duty stations better......


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

i did 4 years in the Corps and 8 in the army, like most here are saying, if possible go air force way better life style.there are 2 types of marines, those that eat,sleep,and drink "the corps" and those that spend 4 years hating their decision to join. alot of the last group dont make the 4 years and get booted on something dumb.drinking drugs etc... dont get me wrong now that its all over I'm proud to say i was a Marine. but it was 4 years of stupid shit  the army trys to do stupid shit but after 4 years of the Marines, it isnt really bad at all. the Air Force gives all the benefits of both , better food, better housing, better everyday lifestyle.and from what i've heard no stupid head games.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I'll say this - it doesn't matter what branch you go into. But your aptitude, skills, and education matter when you get an MOS. You want an MOS that translates into civilian job, eventually. See if you can stick it out and to ROTC and get an associates degree. The higher your rank when you go in, the more positive your experience. There is a vast difference in the way officers are treated and enlisted men. If you can make OCS and it is within your reach, it would behoove you to do so. You need to start shooting for Lieutenant now before you enlist.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Study hard for the asvab test so you will have better opportunity in whatever branch you decide to join. I would recommend that you try to get training in something that transfers easily into the civilian world. Electronics, medical, mechanics, engineering, leo, communications, etc. All transfer into decent paying civilian jobs and you will have a leg up in the job market by having experience and military discipline. This will also help if you decide to opt out of college. Good luck.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I went into the NG on my 17th birthday so I get where your coming from. I'd suggest the NG. Your young and sure it seems like a great adventure. BUT once in the Marines your trapped for a couple years. If service doesn't agree with you what are you going to do?? 

At least with the Guard your only part time after training. You still get your education etc. Pick a MOS that will have a civilian application. You can always jump to full time service when ever you want once you find out if it's the life for you. I do agree Air Force is the way to go. Sorry but the Marines would be my last choice.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Another former Army here. Army and Marines sound glamorous and exciting, but reality is different. Much different.
Go Air Force. You will enjoy the best living conditions of any branch, and can learn skills that employers will pay big dollars to get.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Well of course take everyone's advice under consideration. As you can see plenty of "been there, done that" folks on this forum. I myself was at the crossroads of life where you are currently at, in 1980. I had taken the first year after high school to try and mature as I knew heading off to higher education was a mistake. Too immature. Tried to find a job and work, earn some money and have some fun. Had very limited success. After 1 year of this I decided that I either go to college or enlist. This was 1978. Vietnam was very close in the rear view mirror. At that time the armed services were the least attractive option, in my mind, to join. I had just missed having to register for the draft by a few months. I stacked up my options like this; use enlisting as my plan if I failed at college. Use the fear of enlisting as a motivator to succeed at college. So let's fast forward 2 years of college. I had friends around me who were involved in ROTC, at the University I attended it was a pretty solid program. I came real close to signing on the dotted line, giving up a summer of my life to go to basic training at Ft Campbell, KY. I passed on it as I thought I had better things to do. Several other opportunities for me to enlist presented themselves over the next few years post graduate. And I passed on those opportunities too. To this day I regret not enlisting in the USAF in 1984 when I returned home to the US from an overseas work assignment. Last year I had a chance to spend 2 days on a USAF NG base and see up close what they do on a regular daily basis. Complete admiration for what they do, followed by more regret by myself for the missed opportunity. I must have made an impression on the Officer that was directing us about the base that trip. He approached me and asked how he might go about applying for a job with my Company, he was retiring soon and was going to need a job and thought driving a tour bus might fit his lifestyle. I was blown away. 

Anyway, take a good hard look at reg AF or at the very least ANG, as others have said accommodations seems to favor them.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Have you watched Severe Clear, Restrepo, and Korengal?
Take a peek at one or two of them - not to scare you off, but so you will know what you are signing up for.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Now, let's assume you don't like the Air Force for some reason. Maybe condominium living isn't for you; I don't know. Maybe the thought of the wide open space of the sea as experienced from the confines of a ship or sub is more intriguing to you. :loyal:
Some of the sharpest technicians I have seen came from the Navy. Navy training is bested by no entity. When you exit a naval school, the material is so embedded into your brain you'll still be head and shoulders more capable than anyone else three hours after you die. 

So, there is another option.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Air force and i am a Marine lol


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

An example of the differences between the branches of service:

The mission is to "Secure The Building"
1. The Marines combat assault the building
2. The Army sets up a defensive perimeter around the building
3. The Navy turns off the lights and locks the door
4. The Air Force takes out a 30 year lease with an option to buy


----------



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

I started to write out this massive post, the pros and cons of even enlisting but I'll just cut to the chase.

If you can't come in as an officer do not join. 
If you can't come in as an officer and still want to join... join the AF. 

Get every single thing in black and white, they promise you a bonus, a school, a promotion to E-whatever get it in writing a month before you actually life that hand and take the oath. 
Keep a certified copy and Go lock the originals in a security box. Do not trust anyone in MEPS, you are just a number to them...I didn't get my 1st school because of "needs of the Navy" I had to wait 2 years before I finally got my A-School. 

And as much as they want to tell you its a lie, there is a point in your boot camp they give you the "if you want to go home" speech and IF you want to go home. Go home...there is no shame in going home. The military is not for everyone. I watched a few people leave and actually know one of them years later, said it was the best thing he had ever done, he had the guts to admit it wasn't for him. 

Feel free to PM me if you have any questions...I'll give you the truth.


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

I am of course Navy which means that I have worked quite a bit with the Marines....IMO they are the best at what they do but for some reason they love to pick on and harass marines junior to them. Part of their culture I guess. Go Air Force.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

OC40 said:


> And as much as they want to tell you its a lie, there is a point in your boot camp they give you the "if you want to go home" speech and IF you want to go home.


You have made a commitment, signed your name, and taken an oath.... unless you are medically discharged... Suck it up - Be honorable and fulfill your pledge. If you break this vow..what will stop you from breaking others because it WAS NOT FOR YOU......

there are 1,000's of people that would have loved to joined but could not because of medical reasons or other things...


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Do what your heart tells you


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice guys. A lot of you keep saying AF, but I've thought about that. I honestly just don't want to join the AF. I still don't know what I'm going to do, but when I do I'll let you guys know.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The USAF is the only way to go. You will be able to look your mother in the eye and tell that they only sent the flight officers out to get shot at. She'll sign for sure.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah, I wasn't mature enough to take the advice of old vets, either. That is why I went army.:armata_PDT_12:


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Denton said:


> Yeah, I wasn't mature enough to take the advice of old vets, either. That is why I went army.:armata_PDT_12:


Ditto. If you have to have the spiffy uniform, consider the Coast Guard.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Military is not for everyone. If you join set a goal for the day you leave. Even if you stay it will pay off. People join the military for a lot of reason most of the time the biggest has nothing to do with serving the country. For many it s just a way to get the heck out of doge and start a new route in life.
Some amazing educational opportunities in all of them if you understand how it works.
Where I stand on join the Military should be pretty clear and I am bias .


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

firefighter72 said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys. A lot of you keep saying AF, but I've thought about that. I honestly just don't want to join the AF. I still don't know what I'm going to do, but when I do I'll let you guys know.


If you dont like the blue, then go white... At least your always on deployment pay while on a boat...

But if you decide the marines, try for a posting in Darwin Australia... You can only train 6 months of the year, BUT the us don't pay enough for a mining town... You will struggle $$ wise... (But save pennies, and head with the "guys" to surfaces or brisy... And have a story to tell for years to come... Oh the women types like to play...)


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well my big Brudder was a Navy Man. He apparently spent four years whipping Jyrene buttocks. He say they are light weights.


----------



## NZKiwi (Nov 11, 2014)

Stay in school mate, the military is a great place but getting a job away from military without finishing your 18th year might be a pain...


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

I was planning to go in the Air Force after high school, which was just post Vietnam era draft. I had an appointment to see a recruiter on a Saturday but got too damn drunk the night before and never went to see him. I went to college instead which worked out well for me. Still, after all these years I regret not having served but would probably been better off in the Army.

The best advice I can give is go where you can get a civilian skill where you can earn a good living after you leave the military.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

I know these folks are giving you their best advise, but I'm going to be the wet blanket. If you can''t figure out what branch of service you want to join or why you want to join, as an old NCO, I don't think I'd want you in any service. First our ranks are getting smaller each year. Everyone has got to want to be there and be able to pull his or her load. Second once your in, your committed to at least a four year hitch with no easy way out if you find out you don't like it or if they send you somewhere like a real garden spot - Liberia comes to mind. Third - you're going to do what they tell your to do and no arguing about it. Arguing tends to end you up being in the guard house. Fourth you're going to do the job the service best thinks you are qualified for. if your ASVAB score says ditch digger, don't think about working on jet engines.

But good luck


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

firefighter72 said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys. A lot of you keep saying AF, but I've thought about that. I honestly just don't want to join the AF. I still don't know what I'm going to do, but when I do I'll let you guys know.


I've been active duty AF for over 16 years now. As I approach retirement I can tell you that it was the smartest decision I've ever made. I also am VERY close to several Army, and Marines, and I have a niece in the Navy.

I say this with the utmost repsect, but I will call it like I see it....

the Army, treats their people like shit. Period. Do NOT join the Army, NG or otherwise. You will hate your life. I promise. Listen to everyone else here, they're not lying to be cool, or selling you a line of BS. There is a reason EVERYONE is saying go AF. Don't blow that off. In the Army you will experience very little time off, year long deployments with pre/post deployment "training" and slow(ish) promotion. You will make good friends though.

The Marines are hardcore...always. They are indoctrinated to the point of insanity. But there is no doubt they are good at what they do. Similar to Army, they also treat their people (more-so in fact) like shit...difference being, Marines don't care that they're being treated that way because they're marines. In a combat situation, I would be relieved to see Marines coming my way. But don't get Marines around alcohol or women. A fight will ensue...and usually does. Damn marines are always fighting each other.

Navy takes good care of their people. Carriers and subs are also about the safest places on the planet to be if you're worried about a war kicking off. My niece just went to be a crypto-linguist. She's a smart cookie. If there is any branch with a similar quality of life (QOL) to the AF, it would be the Navy.

Then there's the AF. You promote pretty quick...up to E-5 anyways, E-6 and up is another story. You will have your OWN room after basic/tech school. You get your choice of assignments as a new Airman (usually). In my career, I have gotten to go where I wanted 3 out of 4 times. They really bend over backwards to take care of most. There are a few spoiled apples though...folks that complain because they don't get what they want. In the AF it comes down to what job you choose. If you're an aircraft mech, expect to go ONLY where that aircraft is. Makes sense right? Most cops (what I did for 15 years) don't get their choice...and deploy a lot. Security Forces is the AF infantry so to speak. I have been in direct combat operations with Marines and Army. When they see E-4/E-5's operating by themselves with almost ZERO oversight, they are pretty jealous. The AF deeply trusts their NCO's and implants a HUGE responsbility on them to act professionally...which we do. I have been asked by WING (base) Commanders (usually a Colonel, or Brig. General), how can we make this base better? What do YOU need for training, better QOL? You don't find that in the other services.

The AF truly believes (and educates as such) that the NCO's are the backbone of the AF, and the enlisted corps are the guys that make the mission happen. While this is true in EVERY service component, in my career only the AF seems to embrace and give a shit about that fact. So it might behove you to listen to the folks on this board. They know what they're talking about because they've BEEN THERE, DONE THAT. Your buddy that knows a guy, that had a brother in the Marines, doesn't know shit about military life. Don't make a LFE CHANGING decision based on that type of information. As others have said, if you have more specific questions, PM me...I'll talk to you about them.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

First, figure out why you want to join the service. If the answer is because you want to serve your country while bettering yourself or something similar, then you might be in the right place. 
Second, you have to be willing to go to war in some shithole country at a minutes notice. Leaving behind everything you know and love.
If the two reasons listed above do not apply then don't join the service because you're more than likely only going to make that service worse than it already is. Do not join looking for a job that is going to keep you out of combat, look for a job that you believe you will excel in and learn from. All jobs can land you in a convoy, base or ship that can come under attack. If you weren't expecting it because of your "safe job", you just became a liability and will get your self and/or someone else killed.
Do not join just because you are looking for a way to pay for college, that is the wrong mentality.
Do not become an officer because of the better pay or better lifestyle. The services are already overflowing with these worthless oxygen thieves. Become an officer because you want to LEAD! Period!!!
Pick your service wisely. All services can give you similar benefits, job fields and training with a few exceptions. For instance, Marines don't have a medical field and the Air Force doesn't have ships or infantry. In the end, it comes down to why you want to join the service. 
Talk to a recruiter for each and every service that you are looking at and find out about all the programs that they have, then do some more research.


----------



## N..R..A (Dec 24, 2014)

My advice is a little different. Dont fly into the bees nest unless you like the queen bee. The current commander and chief is a rather odd bee. I would do two years of a technical school you like and see if the next guy in charge of things is actually born here.


----------



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm just following up.. but have you taken the ASVAB? That would be step #1... without that you have no idea of what sort of "job" you can get. If it wasn't for Air Traffic Control I wouldn't be in the Navy. I love my job but the system is starting to cause me more headaches than I want....lol


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

My son is regular Army. He is a tank driver at Fort Stewart. He has been a great soldier, deployed to the sandbox and has been decorated for heroism. He has served his country honorably and is well respected by his senior NCOs and Commanders. They can't wait for him to reenlist. He can't stand it anymore. They treat him like crap and he is always doing work he's not trained to do. In Afganistan he drove Mraps and hummers instead of tanks and was generally an infantryman. He is planning on going to college on the GI Bill and become a computer tech. He gets out in a couple of months.

I was a fleet sailor in the Navy stationed aboard a carrier. I worked on the flight deck and if it was happening in the late 80's we were there. Beirut, Lybia, the Achille Lauro hijacking, the red brigades in Spain, the cat and mouse cold war games with the Russians, you name it we were the first on the scene. I loved it. Looking back you tend to forget the BS that you had to endure and remember the comradery and the good times though. It was rough on family life but the homecomings at pier 7 in Norfolk were incredible. Just my 2 cents. Whatever you choose, thanks in advance, keep your powder dry and give us your very best.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Diver said:


> Take whichever (word chosen deliberately) will teach you to spell.


...and not be an a-hole taking cheap shots off kids....


----------



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> My son is regular Army. He is a tank driver at Fort Stewart. He has been a great soldier, deployed to the sandbox and has been decorated for heroism. He has served his country honorably and is well respected by his senior NCOs and Commanders.* They can't wait for him to reenlist.* *He can't stand it anymore. They treat him like crap and he is always doing work he's not trained to do.* In Afganistan he drove Mraps and hummers instead of tanks and was generally an infantryman. He is planning on going to college on the GI Bill and become a computer tech. He gets out in a couple of months.
> 
> I was a fleet sailor in the Navy stationed aboard a carrier. I worked on the flight deck and if it was happening in the late 80's we were there. Beirut, Lybia, the Achille Lauro hijacking, the red brigades in Spain, the cat and mouse cold war games with the Russians, you name it we were the first on the scene. I loved it. Looking back you tend to forget the BS that you had to endure and remember the comradery and the good times though. It was rough on family life but the homecomings at pier 7 in Norfolk were incredible. Just my 2 cents. Whatever you choose, thanks in advance, keep your powder dry and give us your very best.


This .. read these words carefully, the military is very very small right now, this is not just an ARMY thing this is happening everywhere but the AF as far as I can tell. I spent 3 years working completely out of rate (Job skill/MOS) assigned to security because I already had skill sets from the ARMY.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Good luck. Take your time making up your decision. My brother loved being on an aircraft carrier during Viet Nam. My Dad loved being air crew. Another brother was on a mine sweeper in the Pacific. Another was QC in CA and the other was stuck on Guam during Viet Nam. 4 of them in during Viet Nam. All said they would do it again. They were all Navy. But you have to follow your own heart and head.


----------



## 3percent (Dec 28, 2014)

Former Marine. 5 years total. Enlisted for 4 after highschool. Did my time and got out. After 9/11 I was recalled and did one more year.

Look, I am going to do something a lot of vets won't do: I am telling you to stay out of the Military. All branches. Something is wrong with the military right now. Not the guys serving. I am talking about the fools in command.

Watch the news. Read the reports. Talk to guys and gals getting out. When the bravado dies down, ask them why the really got out. I have a few good friends who were commissioned and the stuff they tell me was worse that what I thought I knew as a Sergeant. 

How long as the US been at war? What new war is starting to flair up? 

Here is a homework assignment: if you are thinking about the Marines, go look up a general named Smedly Butler. He was a serious badass. Two time Medal of Honor recipient. Go read about him. He is a total legend and GOD in the Marines.

When you have read about him. Go find the speeches he gave across the country when he retired from active service. They are in a short book called "War is a Racket"

This is something I, no anyone else in the Marines, knew anything about while we were in. The Marines go though great lengths to not mention the fact that Gen. Butler basically became a non-interventionist (spelling?) and disavowed all our screwed up foreign policy as it was based on war dollars. That was in the late 1930's! I kid you not. War profits and profiteering. Who wins wars? Business. Who loses wars? You parents when they get to bury you.


----------



## jackmobes (Jan 3, 2014)

3percent, I'm going to read that book, sounds interesting.

I'm 10 years a Marine and counting. I'm not salty by any means, but I've been a few places and done a few things. Just since I've been in its changed a lot, and not necessarily for the better. Part of me wants to tell the kid to stay out, I hate to see even one more American shed blood overseas. On the other hand, if called I will go, because I said I would. And when I go, I'll give 110 percent and the give some more. And I only want Marines who joined to fight standing next to me. 

If you're on the fence about Marines or NG, go NG, because Marines are fanatical about being Marines. Nobody hates the Corps or loves it as much as we do. Unless you come ready to mix it up with the meanest men on the planet (ok second meanest, we aren't SEALs) don't come at all. That my two cents, take it or throw it away. Good luck to you. The Corps isn't for everyone or it wouldn't be the Corps, it'd be the army


----------

